#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  BIT Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee,Branches, Placements Discussions

## Ajay_singh

*About* : .A leading Professional Institute in Meerut region, BIT takes pride in its motto "Excellence in Education". In recognition of the high standards achieved by the Institute, BIT is accredited by NBA-AICTE for 4 branches of Engineering with which it started in the year 2001. In a short span of 6 years, we have been nominated as the center of UPSEE and CPMT examination as well as UPSEE counselling. It is a premier Institution devoted to nurturing the cause of professionalism in the technical and management fields through exchange of knowledge and experience of expert teaching and management fraternity. 

Branches & Intake :

Sr
Name of Branch 
Intake

1
Computer Science & Engineering
120

2
Information Technology
120

3
Electronics & Communication Engineering
120

4
Electrical & Electronics  Engineering
60

5
Mechanical Engineering
120

6
Civil Engineering
120

7
Chemical Engineering
60

8
Instrumentation & Control Engineering
30

9
Master of Business Administration ( MBA )
60



*Campus Facilities*

*Library*

The library is committed to offer rapid response with greater flexibility to meet the needs of a growing student and faculty community. The library ensures that students have not only their relevant course books, journals and reference books but also have reading material that increases knowledge for an over-all development of their personality. The library has a collection of over 70,000 books and 200 National and International Journals. The library also prides itself with a rich collection of all prominent magazines in the area of business as well as general awareness.

*E-Library*

The Institute has excellent E-library facilities providing 30 terminals with on-line journals. The Institute also has a DELNET, which provides ready access to libraries of leading Institutions from National Capital Region. The Institute is also the member of AICTE  INDEST consortium.

*Computer Centre
*
The Institute has centralized computing facilities for high-end programming and Internet surfing, CAD tools, word processing applications, audio-visual NPTEL streaming of renowned IIT Professors and Printing/scanning facilities are some of the striking features that make our computer centre a class apart. Availability of 4Mbps (pure) Internet connection along with Wi-Fi connectivity has made a significant contribution to the usability of the computer centre. The computer centre stays open till late in the night, thereby facilitating the students & the faculty to stay updated and connected with the latest break through in the technology and related fields of interest.

*Laboratories*

Laboratories are an integral and important constituent of any educational set-up. With this firm belief, the Institute has invested generously in all laboratories making them well lit, airy and aesthetically designed. All laboratories have the latest equipments and instruments required for academic and research purposes.

*Accommodation*

At BIT, boarding facilities are available for boy and girl students separately. Each of these hostels offers a unique experience in community living. The hostels are well-equipped with 24 hours electricity, water supply, necessary furniture, telephone, water coolers, refrigerators, recreational facilities like TV and indoor games such as table tennis, gymnasium, chess, carrom board, etc. Wi-Fi Internet connectivity in hostel rooms is also available.

*Lecture Halls & Seminar Hall*

At BIT, lecture halls are thoughtfully designed to induce high quality learning atmosphere. These lecture halls are well equipped with modern teaching aids like overhead projector, multimedia aids, LCD, etc.

*Mess & Cafeteria*

A separate multi purpose complex in the campus provides excellent messing facilities for all students, staff, faculty and visitors. The mess can cater up to 200 students at a time. Food preparation and catering are on contract basis but under the direct supervision of the mess committee comprising of faculty and student representatives. The added facility of cafeteria at BIT provides snacks and other refreshment to the visitors.

*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: JPIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities MIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities CERT, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities Subharti University Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee , Placements Discussions IIMT Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility Discussions

----------


## HURRICANE

What's the placement stat. and selection procedure..........

----------

